# Anzeige von Libnodave-Verbindung



## Human (19 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

in einem Delphi-Programm verwende ich Libnodave mit der beigefügten Delphi-Komponente (Version 0.8.4).

Ich habe 9 WinLC RTX 2005 und lese und schreibe Daten ohne Probleme über Ethernet.

Im Programm habe ich 9 Komponenten zur Laufzeit erstellt, stelle meine Verbindungsparameter ein und starte dann meine Verbindung mit "Connection.Connect();".

In einem Timer frage ich dann über "if Connection.Active then" ab ob die Verbindung noch steht und schreibe dann einen Text in ein Label, der sagt, dass eine Verbindung besteht oder eben einen anderen Text, der sagt, dass keine Verbindung besteht.

Wenn ich beim Programmstart keine Verbindung zu der Soft-SPS habe, dann wird das auch richtig angezeit, dass keine Verbindung besteht.

Wenn ich allerdings während des laufenden Betriebes das Netzwerkkabel ausstecke, dann bleibt das "Connection.Active" immernoch auf TRUE.

Wie kann ich das machen, dass mir das angezeigt wird, dass meine SPS nichtmehr da ist?


----------



## ronnie.b (19 Juli 2007)

Hallo!
Du könntest in bestimmten Intervallen eine Funktion aufrufen(z.b. ein Byte lesen...etc.) und auswerten ob es einen Timeout gibt. 
Wenn Timeout => keine Verbindung mehr
Das wär jetzt so ne Idee von mir 

Ronnie


----------



## afk (19 Juli 2007)

Human schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das machen, dass mir das angezeigt wird, dass meine SPS nichtmehr da ist?


Schau dir mal den Event *OnError* der Komponente an, der wird bei Kommunikationsfehlern (also auch bei Verbindungsverlust) ausgelöst, und darin kannst Du auf den Fehler reagieren.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Human (20 Juli 2007)

Genau das habe ich gesucht. Funktioniert auch super! Vielen Dank!


----------

